# Doesn't anyone fish anymore?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Geez guys not much action on this thread!!!
The last post was from Jan 6th!!!
Its kinda useless to have this unless we use it. 
I went to Matejcek dam last weekend but with that blizzard the night before fishing was really $hitty :eyeroll: 
Hoping to make it out fishing this weekend
POST UP GUYS!!!

:beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Going to do some shedd hunting in the Turtle Mountains,so will be takin' my pole with me to hit those small lakes up there...............No fishing docks in the lake's yet.............


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Heading to Bowbells for a long father's day weekend with my Boys. Looking to fish Short Creek, North Gate and Smiscek (sp).

If weather remains stable expecting to catch Northerns, walleyes and panfish. Of course do a little golfing at the Kenmare CC, love that course - great views, large greens and better than working!


----------

